# My incubating ooths



## ubb (May 1, 2008)

Hi guys there are some ooths that I´m incubating right now


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD UBB! :lol:


----------



## Hypoponera (May 2, 2008)

Nice collection! Now you just need to send half of them to me :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (May 2, 2008)

how about naming them  what have u got there


----------



## Rick (May 2, 2008)

I hope you don't intend on hatching those all in one container.


----------



## ubb (May 2, 2008)

no, of course... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## macro junkie (May 2, 2008)

ubb said:


> no, of course... &lt;_&lt;


they look to me like there all stuck to 1 lid?can u answer my last Q? what species u got there&gt;?


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 2, 2008)

Cant see them hatching all together can do any harm, i doubt it very much you`ll have to hatch the same day &lt;_&lt; 

Plus if yo do in a million years most mantids arent hungry for the first day of life so you can just get them out


----------



## ubb (May 2, 2008)

P.paradoxa, P.chlorophaea, M.paykulii, D.dessicata,P.peruviana,E.macrops, B.mendica


----------



## macro junkie (May 2, 2008)

ubb said:


> P.paradoxa, P.chlorophaea, M.paykulii, D.dessicata,P.peruviana,E.macrops, B.mendica


thats alot of ooths

can u post pics of your adult B.mendica


----------



## Empiu (May 3, 2008)

Wow, nice collection !!


----------



## Ben.M (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, cool collection, i could identify 5 out of those 7 ooths


----------



## ubb (May 3, 2008)

Here is a pic of one adult pair of B.mendica


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 4, 2008)

Me want mendica


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2008)

It reminds me of a box of chocolate. Nice collection


----------



## macro junkie (May 4, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Me want mendica


i allready have it :lol:


----------



## macro junkie (May 4, 2008)

ubb said:


> Here is a pic of one adult pair of B.mendica


wow there hairy.


----------



## ubb (May 13, 2008)

some ooths hatched that week!

Euchomenella (40-50 nymphs) and Pseudovates peruviana (35-45 nymphs)


----------



## Hypoponera (May 13, 2008)

Outstanding! I love the P. peruviana! Have you kept that species before? Looks like you are going to need many fruit fly cultures!!!!


----------



## ubb (May 14, 2008)

I have a lot of fruit fly cultures ready.

I have not rear that specie before, any suggestion??


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 14, 2008)

I've bred _P. peruviana_ for acoupleof generations then it died out. It is not a particularly easy species to breed as the ootheca have a habit of being dud :angry: 

The nymphs drink regularly, so spray once every two days. Feed them flies, but never crickets.


----------



## Hypoponera (May 14, 2008)

I found rearing them to be very easy, but had no luck with breeding!

I live in a desert, so I did mist them twice a day. But I think once a day would have been just fine. I also kept them at relatively low temperature 24-27C. Higher temps caused high nymph mortality in less then an hour!

My nymphs had no real molting issues. They also were very good feeders.

This isn't a fast growing species, and is fairly long lived. I am down to my last male and he has been an adult since mid- January.

I also kept them together in a 10 gallon tank. I kept them well fed and saw NO evidence of cannabalism.


----------



## ubb (May 14, 2008)

ok thanks for suggestions


----------



## ubb (May 14, 2008)

ubb said:


> ok thanks for your suggestions


----------

